# Sanction und ISCG?



## TigersClaw (17. Juni 2009)

Moinsen GTler,

hat von euch schonmal jemand drüber nachgedacht, dem Sanction eine ISCG-Aufnahme zu verpassen und es auch durchgeführt? Ich würde meinem Sanction gerne eine Hammerschmidt verpassen, daher die Frage.


----------



## alf2 (3. Juli 2009)

Wie hast du dir das vorgestellt?
Die einzige Möglichkeit, die ich sehe, wäre es die Aufnahmepunkte anschweißen zu lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (3. Juli 2009)

Richtig, daran dachte ich. Alu-Schweisser gibts ja genug und auch der Versand ist kein Problem, da man ja nur das schwarze Teil einschicken muss.

Spricht da irgendwas dagegen, das so zu machen?


----------



## SpeedyR (3. Juli 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Richtig, daran dachte ich. Alu-Schweisser gibts ja genug und auch der Versand ist kein Problem, da man ja nur das schwarze Teil einschicken muss.
> 
> Spricht da irgendwas dagegen, das so zu machen?



Warum schraubst du nicht einfach einen Adapter ran?

E13







MRP






Antriebsseitig einfach den Spacer entfernen,und durch den Adapter austauschen.

Hier ein Preview.Interessante Technik.Beim letzten Absatz hats mir fast die 'Augen verdreht (Gewicht)

http://www.sicklines.com/2008/08/21/preview-truvativ-hammerschmidt/

Grüße Rafa


----------



## TigersClaw (3. Juli 2009)

So ein Adapter wäre natürlich die Idee, damit könnte man testen obs überhaupt passt.
Die Frage dabei ist, ob die Klemmung vom Innenlager ausreicht, um das Drehmoment der Hammerschmidt auszunehmen. Gibts bei dem HS-Innenlager überhaupt einen Spacer, den man durch den Adapter ersetzen kann?


----------



## alf2 (3. Juli 2009)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Warum schraubst du nicht einfach einen Adapter ran?


- Sollte die Befestigung nicht auch ein Drehmoment übertragen können?
- Außerdem ist bei mir die Tretlagerschale breiter als 73mm (ich glaube um die 75mm) und deshalb auch kein Spacer drinnen.


----------



## TigersClaw (3. Juli 2009)

Meine ist 73mm breit und das Saint-Innenlager hat auf der Antriebsseite einen Spacer.

Sicher das bei Dir keiner ist, Alf?

Wenn der Adapter in das HS-Innenlager passt, könnte man überlegen, den Adapter einfach zu verschweissen, wäre wohl die einfachste Variante.


----------



## SpeedyR (3. Juli 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Meine ist 73mm breit und das Saint-Innenlager hat auf der Antriebsseite einen Spacer.



Ist bei der XTR auch so.Und bei 73mm MUSS Antriebsseitig einer sein (laut Manual).Bei einer 83mm (zb meiner Saint) ist es genauso

Grund: Man könnte Etype Umwerfer ,Kettenführung,oder den besagten ISCG Adapter fahren.

Das mit dem Drehmoment ist richtig.Man darf aber nicht vergessen,daß die Kraft auch zum Teil von der Kurbelachse getragen wird.

Bevor man eine Großoperation mit Schweißen wagt,-ist ein Versuch mit dem Adapter auf jeden fall wert.

GRüße Rafa


----------



## alf2 (3. Juli 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Meine ist 73mm breit und das Saint-Innenlager hat auf der Antriebsseite einen Spacer.
> Sicher das bei Dir keiner ist, Alf?


Ich werde es wohl nochmals nachmessen!


----------



## alf2 (4. Juli 2009)

Ich hab mich geirrt. Der Distanzring war nicht erkennbar. Es sind 73mm und ein 2mm Distanzring!


----------



## TigersClaw (4. Juli 2009)

Wäre auch komisch gewesen, wenns bei Dir anders wäre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nectar (6. Juli 2010)

Hat mittlerweile jemand versucht mittels ISCG-Adapter eine Hammerschmidt zu installieren? (Ist die Kraftübertragung problematisch?)

Bin auf das gestoßen..
Hab bisher im Netz noch keine Informationen über das Ersatzteil gefunden-
Werd beim Händler mal nach Kompatibilität/Preis/Verfügbarkeit fragen.

Oder wisst Ihr vielleicht etwas darüber??


----------



## TigersClaw (6. Juli 2010)

Mir ist niemand bekannt. Aber ein Adapter für Innenlagermontage, der sich im unteren Hauptgelenk abstützt, sollte problemlos funktionieren. Die E13-Kettenführung am DHi funktioniert auch so.

Man müsste nur jemanden finden, der so etwas mal baut


----------



## nectar (6. Juli 2010)

Tja, die Finanzen stimmen noch nicht so ganz.. habs mir aber in den Kopf gesetzt.


----------



## TigersClaw (6. Juli 2010)

Falls es eine Möglichkeit gibt, ich wäre auf jeden Fall an so einem Adapter interessiert.


----------



## LTS-Spinner (15. Juli 2010)

nectar schrieb:


> Hat mittlerweile jemand versucht mittels ISCG-Adapter eine Hammerschmidt zu installieren? (Ist die Kraftübertragung problematisch?)
> 
> Bin auf das gestoßen..
> Hab bisher im Netz noch keine Informationen über das Ersatzteil gefunden-
> ...



Gibt es dazu Neuigkeiten?


----------



## nectar (16. Juli 2010)

The Cyclery schreibt: 
"Leider können wir Dir das gewünschte Tretlagergehäuse nicht einzeln besorgen. Bei den Ersatzteilen sind wir daran gebunden, was der deutsche Vertrieb im Angebot hat. Und dieser bietet nicht einmal die 2010er Sanctions an."

Also versuchen wir es in den USA (oder besser im UK!? - Zitat: "...GT UK were the ones who developed the 2010 sanction...").
Sobald ich was weiß, geb ich Bescheid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (16. Juli 2010)

Die Frage ist, ob das Teil vom 2010er Sanction passt. Die Lager wurden bei den neuen Modellen doch etwa geändert.


----------



## nectar (16. Juli 2010)

Zitat 'The Cyclery':
"Passen würde das Teil, da am Hauptrahmen nichts geändert wurde."


----------



## LTS-Spinner (16. Juli 2010)

Da hatte ich auch angefragt: "Leider können wir Dir das Tretlagergehäuse mit ISCG-Aufnahme nicht besorgen. Was Ersatzteile angeht sind wir an den Deutschen Vertrieb gebunden und dieser hat die Teile (sowie die 2010er Sanctions generell) nicht im Portfolio."

Schade


----------



## TigersClaw (16. Juli 2010)

Also, wer von euch fragt bei GT UK oder so an wegen dem Teil ?


----------



## Deleted 132705 (16. Juli 2010)

pennt da der deutsche vertrieb? das teil wäre doch ein astreines update für die rahmen.


----------



## nectar (16. Juli 2010)

usa hin, uk her..
werd jetzt ma 'ne anfrage bei gtbicycles.com stellen- die sollen mir sagen, wo (wenn überhaupt!) das teil zu kriegen ist!

so ganz versteh ich die sache auch nicht.
nach meinen informationen (aus anderen mtb-foren) sollte das 2010er sanction nur im uk erscheinen, nicht in den usa. jetzt ist es in den usa erhältlich- im uk kann ich es nicht finden. zwischenzeitlich mal kurz in australien auf dem markt...
???


----------



## nectar (23. Juli 2010)

tja,
eine woche vergangen und noch immer keine antwort erhalten-
werde erneut anfragen!
falls jemand noch eine idee hat.. nur raus damit.


----------



## nectar (4. August 2010)

Nach drei Anfragen, zweieinhalb Wochen Wartezeit und keinerlei Reaktion von GT (traurig, traurig) konnte ich nicht mehr länger warten und musste ein wenig 'basteln'. Truvativ 'verbietet' eine Montage mittels ISCG-Adapter, es wird aber vermutet, daß eine sich am Innenlagergehäuse abstützende Konstruktion, die Kräfte einigermassen gleichmäßig verteilen könnte und vielleicht auch dauerhaft funktionieren würde. Ich hab's gewagt und bin gespannt, ob die Tüftelei Sinn macht!?

Das Hammerschmidt-Innenlager besitzt eine Einbaubreite von 73mm und lässt in Verbindung mit dem Sanction keinerlei Spacermontage zu. Der ISCG-Adapter (von MRP) hat allerdings die typischen 2,5mm, die es irgendwo zu gewinnwn galt. Die beiden Wülste am BB-Link ergeben zusammen ca. 2mm.




Laut Herstellerangaben vertragen die Lagerschalen eine Toleranz von 0,3mm -> mind. 0,2mm müssen noch weg! Gesagt, getan.. hab das Innenlagergehäuse auf eine Gesamtbreite von 70,5mm gebracht, sodass der Adapter schon beinahe passt.









Er passt deswegen noch nicht so ganz, weil er verkehrtherum montiert werden muss (um die Abstützfunktion herzustellen) und eine kleine Ecke noch 'übersteht'. Ecke ab.. passt!









Leerräume mit Epoxidharzkleber (mit Metallanteil) aufgefüllt.. macht (jedenfalls) unbelastet noch keinen labilen Eindruck-







Ich bin mir bewusst, daß dies kein wirklich empfehlenswerter Umbau ist- Neugier und Ehrgeiz haben allerdings meine Bedenken verdrängt.

Sobald das Rad komplett ist, werd ich die ersten Eindrücke schildern!


----------



## TigersClaw (4. August 2010)

Genial. Bin auf weitere Infos gespannt.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (4. August 2010)

extrem sauber gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LTS-Spinner (6. August 2010)

nectar schrieb:


>



Klasse Lösung!  

Wenn ich das richtig sehe haste das aufm Bandschleifer gemacht? Es gibt auch ein Planfräser speziell für Tretlager, damit geht es auch im Radladen um die Ecke.
Der ISCG Mount sitzt so dann doch ca 90° im Uhrzeigersinn verdreht, oder? Ist das der Kurbel egal? Ne Kettenführung ausm Laden paßt dann ja nicht... 
Ich fahre im Moment nur noch 2 fach und irgendwie vermisse ich da nicht viel, für nen Enduro reicht das sicher. Und seit dieser Einsicht ist ne Hammersmith sehr interessant geworden...


----------



## nectar (6. August 2010)

Tja, war auch zuerst bei einem Fahrradhändler, der aber sein 'gutes' Werkzeug (das nur um Lackreste zu entfernen da sei!) nicht an mein Alu ranlassen wollte. Keine Ahnung, ob er wirklich nicht konnte oder einfach nur nicht wollte!?
Der nächste Gang war zu Metallbauern, wovon zwei Firmen maschinell nicht ausreichend ausgestattet waren und die dritte die das Stück hätte planfräsen können hatte keine Zeit für sowas.
Entmutigt aber nicht mehr länger warten wollend (mit einer neuen, gebrauchten Hammerschmidt vor mir liegend) probierte ich es einfach. Hab's dann (ich getrau mich es garnicht zu sagen) mit der 'Flex' gemacht- Muss dazu allerdings ergänzen, daß ich als Steinmetz fast täglich mit dem Ding milimetergenau arbeiten muß und daher weiß, wie ich ausreichende Präzision erreiche!
Hat funktioniert.. is aber nicht zu empfehlen- Da gibt's wesentlich elegantere Lösungen um das selbe Ziel zu erreichen!

Der HS-Tragtellerbaugruppe ist wegen der Position des MRP-Adapters um einige Grad gedreht (siehe Schaltzug) da die im Teller integrierte Adapterplatte leider nicht verstellbar ist. Die Kettenführung jedoch kann glücklicherweise in mehreren Positionen angebracht werden. Der Kurbel macht das nix, weil der Teller lediglich die Sperrklinken trägt. Die HS-Mechanikbaugruppe (antriebsseitiger Kurbelarm) ist mit dem Innenlager verschraubt.


----------



## LTS-Spinner (10. August 2010)

nectar schrieb:


> Tja, war auch zuerst bei einem Fahrradhändler, der aber sein 'gutes' Werkzeug (das nur um Lackreste zu entfernen da sei!) nicht an mein Alu ranlassen wollte.





Dann kann er ja vermutlich auch nicht mit seiner Reibahle ein Sattelrohr ausreiben welches ja aus dem gleichen Material besteht... 
Und eine eloxiertes Tretlagergehäuse packt er dann auch nicht an?

Zu diesem "Fachhändler" würde ich lieber nix hinbringen...


----------



## nectar (13. August 2010)

Bei den ersten Probefahrten (in der Ebene) hab ich keinerlei Verwindung o.ä. festgestellt. Die Konstruktion sitzt bombenfest und funktioniert einwandfrei.
Die Hammerschmidt is schon n' scharfes Gerät- Die Funktionsweise überzeugt mich von Tag zu Tag mehr. An die Optik muss ich mich noch ein wenig gewöhnen aber der Sound (im Rückwärtstritt) überrascht nicht nur mich jedesmal aufs Neue, auch andere Verkehrsteilnehmer schauen genauer hin wenn die Hopenabe und die HS im Duett rattern 

Wenn endlich die 'richtige' Dämpferverschraubung da ist, geht's ab ins Gelände und einem Härtetest steht nichts mehr im Wege- Bericht wird folgen!

Ach ja..
es kööönnte sein -mag aber noch nichts versprechen-, daß das vielgesuchte Sanction10/11-BB-Link (mit ISCG-Mount) eventuell demnächst in den Niederlanden erhältlich sein wird!?? Man darf träumen- verlassen würde ich mich aber nicht auf die Aussage eines Cycling-Sports-Group-Mitarbeiters. Wenn's stimmt, schreit das nach einer groooßen Sammelbestellung


----------



## TigersClaw (13. August 2010)

Bei so einer Sammelbestellung wäre ich dabei.


----------



## LTS-Spinner (14. August 2010)

Da melde ich auch Interesse an!


----------



## cyclery.de (16. August 2010)

Habe heute mit der CSG gesprochen. Das Upgrade-Kit fürs Sanction/Force kostet 149,00  und scheint lieferbar zu sein.


----------



## TigersClaw (16. August 2010)

Das is mal ne prima Nachricht.


----------



## LTS-Spinner (17. August 2010)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> Habe heute mit der CSG gesprochen. Das Upgrade-Kit fürs Sanction/Force kostet 149,00  und scheint lieferbar zu sein.



149   was bekommt man dafür wenn ich fragen darf? sind dann auch die neuen Achsen dabei?- Sorry aber das finde ich nicht gerade verführerisch sich so ein Teil "für später" ins Regal zu legen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclery.de (17. August 2010)

LTS-Spinner schrieb:


> 149   was bekommt man dafür wenn ich fragen darf? sind dann auch die neuen Achsen dabei?- Sorry aber das finde ich nicht gerade verführerisch sich so ein Teil "für später" ins Regal zu legen...



Den Preis mache leider nicht ich. Und ich kann Dir auch nicht mal genau sagen, was alles mit dabei ist. Hatte mir nur rasch die telefonische Auskunft geholt.


----------



## lyteka (7. Oktober 2010)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> ...Das Upgrade-Kit fürs Sanction/Force ....  scheint lieferbar zu sein.



Hallo, muss diesen Thread nochmals raus kramen...
Sind die für´s Sanction lieferbaren ISCG-Uprade-Kits mit zwei oder drei Befestigungsmöglichkeiten?
Hab auf der Messe in Friedrichshafen an dem dort ausgestelltem Sanction nur zwei erkennen können...
Gibt es vielleicht ein Foto von diesem Teil?
Danke.


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Oktober 2010)

Es hat 3 Befestigungspunkte, Foto gibts heute Abend


----------



## lyteka (11. Oktober 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Es hat 3 Befestigungspunkte, Foto gibts heute Abend



Hi, würdest mir mit dem Foto sehr weiter helfen...
Bittäääää


----------



## TigersClaw (13. Oktober 2010)

So sehen die Teile aus:









Ich habe in das 3. ISCG-Loch die Schraube gedreht, damit es zu sehen ist. Auf dem unteren Foto ist die komplette Achse zu sehen.


----------



## nectar (13. Oktober 2010)

Das sieht doch mal sehr vielversprechend aus. Liegt die Hammerschmidt denn auch schon bereit, oder soll da ne Kette geführt werden?
Bin froh, wenn meine Kurbel endlich am 'Original'-ISCG-Mount hängt -nicht das mein Eigenbau bisher Schwächen gezeigt hat- aber in extremen Situationen sollte man nicht drüber nachdenken dürfen, ob die Konstruktion die Belastung aushält. Letztenendes ist das ganze Dingen 'mehr oder weniger' nur mit dem Tretlager verschraubt und man schaut manchmal genauer hin, ob da vielleicht irgendwas zu viel Spiel hat!? Da ich von Abfahrt zu Abfahrt mein Baby immer ein Stück härter rannehmen kann und das Adrenalin alle Bedenken verdrängt, muß die nächste Anschaffung oben gezeigtes Teil sein.
TigersClaw, vielen Dank für die Bilder- bin gespannt wie's bei Dir weiter geht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (13. Oktober 2010)

Der Plan ist einfach: ich habe nicht nur das Kit gekauft, sondern einen kompletten 2010er Sanction Rahmen, in geilem matt-schwarz. Ich werde mein Sanction erstmal komplett umbauen, Hammerschmidt kommt später, ebenso eine schwarze Fox 36 passend zum Rahmen. Nach und nach werde ich alle tauschbaren goldenen Teile der Saint Gruppe gegen rote Teile austauschen. Es wird dann ein komplett schwarzes Sanction mit roten Akzenten.


----------



## nectar (13. Oktober 2010)

Da kann man wirklich gespannt sein!!


----------



## lyteka (17. Oktober 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> So sehen die Teile aus...
> ...Ich habe in das 3. ISCG-Loch die Schraube gedreht, damit es zu sehen ist.



Vielen Danke!
Ah ja, die Achse  
Jetzt ist mir klar, warum ich die dritte Befestrigung nicht auf Anhieb gesehen habe... 
Hast mir sehr geholfen 
Mal sehen, wo ich nun so ein Teil her bekomme....


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Oktober 2010)

Ganz einfach, wende Dich an Sebastian / cyclery.de, da werden Sie geholfen


----------



## Börner1982 (14. November 2010)

Sooooo,

dann habe hier jetzt mal die richtgen Ansprechpartner für mein neues Bike-Projekt, hmm?!

... also, ich habe mir ein 2010´er Sanction Rahmen gegönnt, und diesen will ich nun unter 14kg aufbauen 

Hier meine bisherigen Teile, bzw. noch offene Parts:


Rahmen: Sanction 2010 "M"
Gabel: MZ 55 micro
Dämpfer: Manitou 3way (habe ich hier noch rum liegen u. wollt ihn erst ein mal nutzen)
LRS: DT 5.1 / Hope II
Kurbel: Bontrager Carbon 22/36 
Sattelstütze: KS i950 (benötige ich nen Adapter - Hülse für den Rahmen?)
Schaltwerk: XO kurz
Umwerfer: XT
Schalt Griffe: Gripshift XO
Bremse: Magura Louise BAT 2010 203/180 (wird ggf. getauscht?!)
Kassette: 11/24 (glaube ich ;-) Rennrad halt)
Sattel: ????
Schaltzüge: ???? Nokon ????
Vorbau: Syntace F 139 75mm
Lenker: Syntace Vector 31.8 2014
Reifen: je nach Jahreszeit ... 
Steuersatz: Cane Creek
Sattelklemme: Hope
Pedale: CB

... meine Fragen: 

1. Welche Steckachse benötige für hinten?

2. Hat jemand von euch die Hope II hi.Narbe schon mal von Schnellspanner auf "benötigte" Steckachse umgebaut?


Wie ist eure Meinung zu meinen Parts, und ich benötige Antworten ;-)


----------



## Kruko (14. November 2010)

> Schaltzüge: ???? Nokon ????



Du weißt schon, dass beim Saction bzw. Force die Schaltaußenhülle durchgängig ist??


----------



## TigersClaw (14. November 2010)

Ich behaupte mal, das man ein Sanction unter 14 kg nur mit Einsatz erheblicher Geldmittel und mit Kompromissen beim Einsatzbereich machbar ist. Meins wiegt 15.5 kg, und ist schon relativ leicht aufgebaut, aber ich muss mir keine Sorge wegen der Haltbarkeit machen.


----------



## mani.r (14. November 2010)

<14kg ist schon möglich nur wird es nicht mehr zu dem einsatzzweck des rahmens passen oder du hast so viel kohle das es wurst ist und fährst nur forststraßen.

steckachse ist 135x12. hatte ein maxle light dran.

hope naben hatte ich noch keine nur mavic und da war der umbau von schnellspanner auf steckachse kein problem.


----------



## TigersClaw (14. November 2010)

Ich habe einen LRS mit Hope Naben + ZTR Flow, 1745 Gramm der LRS, viel weniger wird kaum gehen. Gebaut übrigens von Felix, astreine Arbeit.


----------



## speedy79 (14. November 2010)

Hintere Achse ist 12 mm x 135 mm, die Hope pro 2 Nabe kann von Schnellspanner auf diese Steckachse unproblematisch umgebaut werden.(Als Hilfsmittel zum Einspannen der Alu-Achse habe ich Gewindestande, Muttern und Unterlegscheiben genommen)

Habe mein Sanction zwwischen 14,3 kg und 15,4 kg jewiels inklusive Pedale je nach Laufradsatz und Sattelkombi.

Gewichtsvariante 1 - Einsatz Touren + Enduro
Komponenten: Bremse vorne hinten Shimano Saint 203/180, Fox Talas 36 RC2, Laufradsatz Hope Pro2 mit ZTR Flow von  Hoops, Lenker Syncros AM Carbon, Griffe ODI Rogue, Vorbau Thomson X4 70 mm, Kettenspanner NC-17 Stinger, 2 x Kettenstrebenschutz Neopren, 2x Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2,4" mit SV14, Sattelstütze Thomson Elite 31,6 mm gekürzt, Sattel Tune komm vor, Kassette noch CS M770 XT, Kette XTR, Kurbel Saint ohne Bashguard, Pedale Shimano XT, Schaltwerk/ -hebel Shimano Saint

Gewichtsvariante 2 - Einsatz leichter Freeride + Bikepark
Komponenten: Laufradsatz Saint Naben + Mavic EN540, 2.0 Speichen + Schläuche AV14 + Reifen Muddy Mary 2,35 Freeride; Sattelstütze Thomson Elite 31,6 mm gekürzt + Sattel Fizik Gobi XM, Bashguard, Pedale Flat NC-17 oder Shimano DX

- Unter 14 kg gewiss aufbaufähig, jedoch sind Komponenten nicht für den Einsatzzweck des Rahmens passend. Ich werde noch den Rocket Ron oder Racing Ralph für das HR testen - dann spare ich noch mal 100 bis 150 Gramm.

Ich sehe bei meine Bike kaum noch Möglichkeiten zur weiteren Gewichtseinsparnis, welche meinem Einsatzgebiet und Fahrstil standhalten. Tipps werden natürlich gerne gehört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (14. November 2010)

So gesehen, gäbe es noch einiges zu sparen, kostet aber ne Menge:

1) Die neue 2011er Fox 36 ist leichter, allerdings gibt es die Talas RC2 nur mit 180mm, die 160er sind nur noch RLC ohne einstellbare Druckstufe.
2) Die Hope Hoops wiegen ne Menge mehr als mein individuell aufgebauter LRS von Felix.
3) Die Nobbys gibts als Tubeless Ready, mit Milch spart man einiges.
4) Ne XT-Gruppe inkl. Bremsen dürfte sicher auch noch gehen.
5) Evtl. ne Syntace P6 Carbon als Sattelstütze? .. allerdings gehört für mich an ein Enduro eine verstellbare Stütze. Ich habe eine Kindshock i950R dran.


----------



## Börner1982 (14. November 2010)

<14kg sollte möglich sein ... auch ohne ein auf die Haltbarkeit zu verzichten. 

Und devinitiv "NEIN" -> ich fahre nicht nur Waldautobahnen ;-)

... das mit den Nokon´s ist klar, aber was sagt ihr zu den Rest?

MfG
Börner


----------



## speedy79 (14. November 2010)

Danke für Deine Vorschläge!!!

zu1) Was soll denn die 2011er Fox 36 wiegen, meine 2009er wiegt 2200 

zu2) 100 Gramm Diferenz im Laufradsatz, habe meinen LRS super günstig im Ausverkauf erstanden, ansonsten hätte ich den felix auch bauen lassen. PS nach ca. 600km keinerlei Probleme mit dem Hoops LRS

zu3) Habe den vorhanden NN schon vorne ohne Schlauch gefahren, musste letztens aufgrund der sehr matschigen Trails erstmal auf den FA mit Schlauch wieder wechseln

zu4) Saint Bremse werde ich wegen der Performance nicht tauschen, fahre auch freeride und bikepark.. Die Schaltung Saint ist kaum schwerer, beim defekt würde ich auf xtr wechseln. 
Die Saint-Kurbel würde noch Einsparpotential bieten. Wenn leichte und stabile Kurbel nur nicht so teuer wären.. 
Oder gibt es ein Geheinmtipp?

zu5) die Thomson wiegt lediglich 206,3 Gramm, was wiegt eine Syntace P6 Carbon-nachgewogen? Verstellbare Sattelstütze benötige ich nicht.


----------



## nectar (15. November 2010)

@ Börner1982

So ganz kann ich Dein Vorhaben noch nicht verstehen.. warum versuchst Du zwanghaft unter 14kg zu kommen? Natürlich versucht jeder sein bike so leicht wie möglich halten (besonders bei rotierenden Massen macht sich eine Gewichtsersparnis ja auch deutlich bemerkbar), aber für Freizeit- oder semiprofessionelle Fahrer halte ich einen solchen Aufbau (wie Du ihn planst) weniger sinnvoll. Da schließ ich mich meinen Vorrednern an und behaupte mal, das der Aufwand (die Investition) umgekehrt proportional zum Nutzen (der Haltbarkeit) steigt! Ein Sanction ~15kg halte ich für angemessen- ich lass mich auch gerne eines Besseren belehren, aber bevor ich (jetz mal übertrieben) eine Bremsscheibe nur mit drei von sechs Schrauben befestige und Racing Ralphs aufziehe überdenk ich nochmal das anvisierte Einsatzgebiet und hinterfrag die Ansprüche, die ich an das Material und an mich selbst stelle.
Vielleicht wärst Du ja mit einem solide aufgebautem Force-Carbon besser bedient (mani.r könnte Dir bestimmt Auskunft über Haltbarkeit/Handling geben!?)?

Nicht falsch verstehen, versuchen Dich nur vor vermeidbaren Fehlern zu bewahren!

mfG


----------



## TigersClaw (15. November 2010)

Ich bin mein Sanction zeitweise mit 2.4er Conti MountainKings Supersonic gefahren, 550 Gramm Reifen. Klar sind die schön leicht, aber sie halten beim angedachten Einsatzbereich des Sanctions einfach nicht. Durchstiche ohne Ende. Im Harz auf einer Schotter-Strasse Schnitte geholt und unvermittelt auf der Felge gefahren. Das war nicht wirklich witzig. Hab jetzt wieder den Kenda Nevegal drauf, der original auch drauf war, der hält wenigstens.


----------



## mani.r (15. November 2010)

Hatte lange überlegt ob Sanction oder Force und habe viel mit Teile, Gewicht und Preis gerechnet.
Am Ende ging es dann um den Preis beim Rahmen und meine Entscheidung viel auf das Force. 
Nichtsdestotrotz - hab das Sanction selbst mit leichte/haltbare Teile nicht deutlich unter 15kg drücken können. 
Mit einer 150er Fox Float, RP23, leichte Laufräder, X0, Carbon Teile usw kannst sicher ein leichtes Bike bauen. 
Der Rahmen ist natürlich auch kein Leichtgewicht und auch fürs Grobe gebaut.
Falls Du Dir allerdings doch was leichteres suchen willst - den Sanction Rahmen nehme ich Dir gerne ab

@TigersClaw - der Nevegal passt auch super ins Sanction. Ist zwar keine Rakete den Berg rauf aber runter, bei Nässe, Laub, Match, Steine, Trocken immer ein zuverlässiger Partner.


----------



## TigersClaw (15. November 2010)

Der 2010er Sanction-Frame wurde übrigens in einigen Details verbessert gegenüber dem 2009er. Neben der ISCG-Aufnahme sind die Lager besser gedichtet. Zwischen Schwinge und Hauptrahmen dichtet ein Gummiring das Lager ab. Was mir allerdings nicht so gefällt, die Konen die zwischen Schwingenlager und Schwinge sitzen, waren beim 2009er aus Alu und geschlitzt, beim 2010er sind sie aus Kunststoff und nicht mehr geschlitzt. Keine Ahnung ob das hält. Ich vermute aber der 2010er Rahmen dadurch weniger knarzanfällig ist.


----------



## alf2 (18. November 2010)

Ich halte ein Gewicht sub 14 kg auch nicht für realistisch. Der Rahmen incl. Dhx4 wiegt 3,8kg in Größe S!!!! (gewogen)

Ich komme seit ich 2,5er Minions und Flat Pedals montiert habe, gerade mal so knapp unter 16kg. Dabei habe ich beim Aufbau durchaus auch aufs Gewicht geachtet. 

Ein Sanction mit Nobby Nics finde ich witzlos, die fahr ich nicht mal am HT.

Anbei mein Aufbau:
Rahmen: GT 6061 Monocoque Rahmen,
152mm Federweg, gedichtete Standardformat-Lager, geschmiedeter i-Link, Ausfallenden mit 12mm Maxle-System
- Dämpfer: Fox DHX Air 4.0
- Gabel: Magura Wotan 2009 (160mm)
- Vorbau: Thomson Elite
- Lenker: Ritchey WCS Rizer 20mm
- Schalthebel: Shimano SLX
- Schaltwerk: Shimano Deore XT Medium Cage
- Umwerfer: Shimano Deore XT
- Kurbeln: Shimano SLX 22/36
- Kassette: Shimano Deore XT, 11-34 Zähne
- Bremsen: Shimano Saint 
- Sattel: Specialized Alias 143
- Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite
- Nabe vorne: Hope Pro II rot eloxiert (20mm Steckachse)
- Nabe hinten: Hope Pro II rot eloxiert (12mm Steckachse)
- Felgen: Mavic EN521Disc
- Speichen DT Competition 2.0-1.8
- Reifen: Maxxis Minion 2,5
- Pedale: DMR V12

Wenn es leichter sein soll, dann würde ich auch eher zu einem Force Carbon tendieren. Vielleicht kannst du ja bei Hans Reys Force Carbon Anleihen nehmen (die LR würde ich persönlich allerdings nicht verbauen!)
http://www.hansrey.com/hrbikes.htm


----------



## Börner1982 (18. November 2010)

Hay zusammen ...

nach wie vor probier ich es unter 14 kg zuz kommen, ohne auf die Stabilität zu verzichten. Klar, wenn es nicht ganz klappt bin ich auch nicht böse drum, aber das Ziel ist gesteckt ;-)

Ich denke das bei dir ein paar Part eine menge am Gewicht ändern würden ...

*Kurbel
*Bremse
*Schaltung kompl.
*Dämpfer
*Pedale
*Reifen

Es gibt zu allem, was o.g. haltbare u. leichtere Teile die nicht all zu teuer sind!

MfG
Börner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alf2 (18. November 2010)

Börner1982 schrieb:


> ohne auf die Stabilität zu verzichten






Börner1982 schrieb:


> Ich denke das bei dir ein paar Part eine menge am Gewicht ändern würden ...


Nicht ohne dass die Stabilität leiden würde



Börner1982 schrieb:


> *Kurbel


Ist die leichteste erhältliche Kurbel mit Stahlinserts (120 gewogene Gramm unter der Saint)


Börner1982 schrieb:


> *Bremse


Ist jetzt meine 5. Scheibenbremse, noch nie hat eine so gut funktioniert und hatte so eine Bremspower, alles andere ist ein Kompromiss


Börner1982 schrieb:


> *Schaltung kompl


XT ist deutlich leichter als Saint, XTR würde ein paar Gramm sparen, sehe hier keine Einsparungspotential


Börner1982 schrieb:


> *Dämpfer


Klar, ein RP2 würde hier ein Viertelkilo sparen, leidet halt die Performance drunter


Börner1982 schrieb:


> *Pedale


ja stimmt, da gibt es leichere


Börner1982 schrieb:


> *Reifen


Wenn man das bike ordentlich fahren will, braucht man ordentliche Reifen, d.h. bei mir Minions im Sommer und Swamphthings im Winter.



Börner1982 schrieb:


> Es gibt zu allem, was o.g. haltbare u. leichtere Teile die nicht all zu teuer sind!


Da bin ich aber sehr gespannt!!! Das disskutiere ich gerne mal durch!

Man könnte mit all deinen Vorschlägen gerade mal ein Kilo einsparen.
Aber mit anderen Reifen, Bremsen und Dämpfer kastrierst du das bike. Ist meiner Meinung nach sinnfrei.


----------



## Börner1982 (18. November 2010)

Kein Ding nicht ...

Ich denke wir schauen hinter her einfach mal auf die Waage, und wenn ich nicht unter 14kg komm, habe ich pech gehabt. Aber ich denke, das wir auf jeden Fall unter 15kg sein werd. Und ganz wichtig, zu 100% Endurotauglich!!!

= ich habe zuvor ein 20´er Ransom gefahren, u dieses hatte ich auch auf fast 14kg, und mit dem war der besuch im Bikepark in keinster Weise ein "Risikobesuch" ...


----------



## nectar (18. November 2010)

na dann gutes gelingen.. bin gespannt!


----------



## Börner1982 (18. November 2010)

HeHeHe ...

ich auch ;-)

...


----------



## speedy79 (20. November 2010)

Lass Dich nicht entmutigen! Wenn du das Ziel unter 14kg hast, versuche es für Dich zu erreichen und schau wie haltbar der Aufbau bleibt

Wie schon mein Bike beschrieben unter 15 kg, haltbar und endurotauglich ist absolut kein Problem.

Mit meinen neuen Laufradsatz und Reifenkombi habe ich richtig Gewicht sparen können.
Reifen wähle ich nach Witterung:
Den ganzen Sommer mit den Nobby Nic in 2,4" 2010 Version gefahren, keine Panne, guter Grip, vernünftiges Gewicht und schnell!!
Im direkten Vergleich mit den Fat Alberts, komme ich im Sommer bei trockenen und leicht feuchten Bedingungen besser zu Recht in Bezug auf Gewicht und Rollwiderstand!
Aktuell bei der sehr feuchten Region fahre ich vorne den Fat Albert in 2,4" - der bietet jetzt Vorteile im Bezug auf den Kurvengrip. Hinten reicht der NN noch völlig aus.

Wenn es zum Springen in den Bikepark oder zur Halde geht, kommt hat der Saint Laufradsatz mit Muddy Marry drauf.

Schaltwerk  XT 225g Saint 240g 
Umwerfer    XT 155g Saint 147g
Schalthebel XT 255g Saint 237g   
Kurbel        XT 853g Saint 1059g-133g Bashguard ->926g

Gewichte XT aus dem Netz, Saint selbst nachgewogen.

Also wirklich viel Gewicht mit XT sparen ist nichr drin -> 62g gegenüber der Saint Variante mit der Kurbel ohne Bashguard.

Aber hier gibt es wesentliche leichtere Kurbel von anderen Hersteller.


----------



## Börner1982 (20. November 2010)

Danke,

ich geb mein bestes!!!

Ich bin auch schon fleißg am zusammen bestellen ;-)

Börner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Börner1982 (28. November 2010)

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/1/0/4/4/2/_/large/Foto0104.jpg


... hier meine Wohnzimmerdeko ;-)

*Rahmen o. Dämpfer mit Steckachse = 3500g
*Sattelklemme = (Hope) 54g
*Sattelstütze = (KS i950) 532g
*Sattel = (TL Design SLR) 180g
*Vorbau = (F139) 114g
*Lenker = (Vector) 194g
*Gabel = (55 micro) 2250g
*Steuersatz = (CC) 95g
*Bremse = (the One)ca. 750g
*Schalthebel = (XO)176g

Zusammen = 8025g 

Es folgt ein 
*XO Schaltwerk (small)
*Nokon 
*Bontrager Carbon Kurbel (2 Fach) mit selfmade Bashguard
*XTR Umwerfer oder vergleichbares von SRAM, etc.
*LRS DTswiss 5.1/Hope II

... habe ich etwas vergessen?

... zur Frage ...

Was habt ihr für Kurbel/Lager (Maße) verbaut? Da dieses noch nie mein Fachgebiet war, bitte ich um kurze Einführung ... Was habt ihr für mich ; worauf muß ich acht geben?

Danke!!!


----------



## TigersClaw (28. November 2010)

Statt der Sattelklemme reicht eine einfache Klemmschelle, gibts auch von Hope.
Die weisse Gabel passt nicht zum Rest.
Vergiss nicht die Scheuerstellen der Züge anzukleben. Ins besondere der hintere Bremszug ist sehr ungünstig verlegt, der wird dir die Schwinge heftig zerkratzen.

http://www.tigersclaw.de/pictures/sanction10/

Da gibts einige Fotos, nutze sie als Anregung, auch bei der Zugverlegung.


----------



## mani.r (1. Dezember 2010)

Die Bremsleitung und den Schaltzug zwsichen Schwinge und Sattelrohr legen und das Sattelrohr an den Stelle tapen. Bei mir war das einiges an Material abgetragen nach 2 Jahren.

Innenlagerbreite ist 73mm. Hatte immer eine SLX Kurbel mit Shimano Standartlager dran.
Rechts brauchts dann 1 Spacer oder eine Kettenführung.
Die würde ich Dir beim Sanction auch empfehlen.

Sonst fehlen nur noch ein paar Kleinigkeitenämpfer, Ritzel, Kette, Reifen, Pedale...

Keine Ahnung was Du an Ritzel nimmst, aber ist das Schaltwerk x0 ganz kurz? Da könnte bei einer 2fach Kurbel knapp werden...


----------



## Börner1982 (4. Dezember 2010)

Moin ...

Ja ... das mit der Bremsleitung habe ich mir auch schon vorgenommen, danke für den Hinweis! 
KeFü wollte ich wohl auch verbauen, je nach dem wie es mit meiner kurbel passt ;-) Beim meinem Ransom funktionierte es leider nicht, daher hatte ich nach dem Kurbeltasch (Ransom) die KeFü "wech jelassen" ; ging aber erstaunlich gut ohne!!! 
Mit nem kurzen Käfig bei dem XO Schaltwerk gab es in der Vergangenheit keinerlei Probl. ... sogar nicht mit nem 22 - 38 Kurbel Paket! Damit klappte alles...!

Mal sehen, die NOKON Züge sind gestern auch angekommen... XTR Umwerfer ist zusammen mit den CB-Pedalen unterwegs zu mir ... hmm ... und dann ... jaa, ich glaub das wars soweit?!

LG

Börner

PS: Hat noch jemand nen leichten 190´er Dämpfer rum liegen?


----------



## alf2 (4. Dezember 2010)

Börner1982 schrieb:


> PS: Hat noch jemand nen leichten 190´er Dämpfer rum liegen?


Beim Dämpfer würde ich weniger aufs Gewicht, als aufs Volumen schauen. Ich hab bei meinem anstatt dem DHX einen Fox RP2 reinprobiert und musste feststellen, dass der viel zu progressiv ist. Ich musste mit ganz viel Sag (30-40%) fahren um den Federweg einigermaßen zu nutzen (und ich bin kein Leichtgewicht). Mit dem DHX ist die Federkurve deutlich linearer. Könnte aber noch besser sein,deshalb überlege ich gerade den DHX auf eine XV-Luftkammer umzubauen. (Ich glaube ab 2009 ist die serienmäßig verbaut.

Im Ami-Forum schwören einige auf Stahlfederdämpfer.


----------



## TigersClaw (5. Dezember 2010)

190er Coil-Dämpfer gibts leider nicht viele. 200er passen nicht rein.


----------



## alf2 (5. Dezember 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> 190er Coil-Dämpfer gibts leider nicht viele. 200er passen nicht rein.


Da sollte es doch eigentlich eh die meisten in der Größe geben:

Fox DHX gibts in 7.5 x 2.0:
http://www.foxracingshox.com/bike/11/shocks/DHX

Cane Creek Double Barrel gibts definitiv in der Größe. Den fahren einige Amis im Sanction und sind schwer begeistert (dürfte derzeit der beste Dämpfer sein):
http://www.canecreek.com/component-suspension?product=double-barrel

Manitour Swinger gibts ebenfalls alle Varianten in 190mm
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p15665_Swinger-Coil-X6-SPV-Daempfer-.html

Marzocchi Roco Coil gibst theoretisch sogar ab 165mm (auch wenn man sie praktisch nirgens kaufen kann)
http://www.marzocchi.com/Template/listProdotti.asp?LN=UK&idC=1529&IdFolder=552&uf=ST&idST=2

Lediglich Bos und Rock Shox bieten keine 190er an


----------



## TigersClaw (5. Dezember 2010)

Oh, ich nehm alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil


----------



## mani.r (5. Dezember 2010)

Wie "alf2" schon schreibt, musst Du aufs Volumen schauen.
In der Klasse wirst Du dann nicht viel finden was auch noch leicht ist.

- RP23 Low Volume ist leicht und würde passen.
- DHX Low Volume ist ca 200gr schwerer aber geht auch gut

Beim Rest wirst du probieren müssen ob es passt, da der Hinterbau sehr progressiv ist. 
Fox High Volume, DT Swiss, Manitou usw wirst Du nie den vollen Federweg erreichen.

Ich persönlich fahre den Manitou ISX6 und bin sehr zufrieden wobei der Dämpfer auch nicht den ganzen Federweg frei gibt. Fühlt sich aber deutlich besser an als ein DHX Low Volume - für meinen Geschmack.

ALSO - mit dem RP23 Low Volume wirst Du sicher nichts verkert machen...


----------



## Börner1982 (5. Dezember 2010)

Hmm ...

ich habe ja erst noch nen "SWINGER" von Manitou hier rum fliegen. Den werde ich für´s Erste einbauen und probieren... allerdings ist dieser natürlich keine ENDLÖSUNG ;-) ICh muß mal schauen, wie dieser sich so macht, und ob ich damit klar komm. Also, ich muß mal schauen ... 

Mal ne andere Anregung. Was haltet ihr von dem "Smart Sam" von Swalbe? Ich fahre ihn bereits auf mein tourer und komm super damit klar! Ich schwör ja aus meinen Erfahrungen heraus auf MAXXIS, aber die haben mich echt irgendwie überzeugt, sodas ich diese mal in 2,25 (die fallen echt breit aus!) ausprobieren wollt.

MfG

Börner

PS: Ich such noch ein 36 oder ein 38 Kettenblatt. (4 Loch) ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (6. Dezember 2010)

Der Smart Sam ist echt gut, in 2.25 aber viel zu schmal für ein Rad dieser Klasse. Nimm einen 2.4er.


----------



## Börner1982 (6. Dezember 2010)

Hay ...

wie ... ich dachte, das es den (SmartSam) nur max. in  2,25 gäbe?

Keine Frage ... der 2,4 würde viel besser passen, un der wär es denn natürlich auch!!!


----------



## TigersClaw (6. Dezember 2010)

Du hast recht, es gibt ihn nur bis 2.25. Und der fällt ganz und gar nicht breit aus. Nimm einen 2.4er Reifen der zum Einsatzgebiet des Bikes passt, nicht so einen Kompromissreifen.

Den Smart Sam hab ich ans Force meiner Frau gebaut, dahin passt er. Aber das Rad wird auch die wenigste Zeit im Gelände bewegt werden.


----------



## LTS-Spinner (6. Dezember 2010)

alf2 schrieb:


> Beim Dämpfer würde ich weniger aufs Gewicht, als aufs Volumen schauen. Ich hab bei meinem anstatt dem DHX einen Fox RP2 reinprobiert und musste feststellen, dass der viel zu progressiv ist. Ich musste mit ganz viel Sag (30-40%) fahren um den Federweg einigermaßen zu nutzen (und ich bin kein Leichtgewicht). Mit dem DHX ist die Federkurve deutlich linearer. Könnte aber noch besser sein,deshalb überlege ich gerade den DHX auf eine XV-Luftkammer umzubauen.






mani.r schrieb:


> Wie "alf2" schon schreibt, musst Du aufs Volumen schauen.
> 
> - RP23 Low Volume ist leicht und würde passen.
> - DHX Low Volume ist ca 200gr schwerer aber geht auch gut
> ...



Wiederspricht sich das nicht? Erklärt es mir bitte: Der Hinterbau ist sehr progressiv (ist er das?). Der eine will ev. eine Xv Kammer einbauen, der andere rät vom High Volume ab.


----------



## Börner1982 (6. Dezember 2010)

Stimmt ... was denn nu??? VERWIRRUNG ......!?!?!?!?!


----------



## alf2 (6. Dezember 2010)

LTS-Spinner schrieb:


> Wiederspricht sich das nicht? Erklärt es mir bitte: Der Hinterbau ist sehr progressiv (ist er das?). Der eine will ev. eine Xv Kammer einbauen, der andere rät vom High Volume ab.


*Widerspricht sich in der Tat!*

Bin immer davon ausgegangen, dass eine größere Lufkammer den Hinterbau degressiver werden lässt. Da er mir zu progressiv ist, nutze ich den Federweg nie ganz aus.Nachdem ich mir nach manis Aussage auch nicht mehr ganz sicher war, hab ich heute mit einem Tuner telefoniert. 
http://www.motopitkan.at/?page_id=26

Der hat mir empfohlen eine größere Luftkammer montieren zu lassen (dadurch wird die Federkurve linerarer und weniger progressiv) und dann die Druckstufendämpfung entsprechend anpassen zu lassen.

*Fazit: große Luftkammer für das Sanction*

empfohlen haben sie mir im übrigen einen Marzocci ROCO AIR TST R http://www.marzocchi.com/template/d...529&IdFolder=552&uf=ST&idST=1&IdOggetto=58496

weil der angeblich am besten mit der Charakteristik des Hinterbaus harmonieren würde


----------



## mani.r (7. Dezember 2010)

Keine Ahnung was ein Tuner empfielt aber GT empfielt ein Low Volume Dämpfer und so werden auch alle Force und Sanction geliefert. 
Nicht ohne Grund wie man sieht.
Also - Low Volume, Compression auf low, Rebound middle beim Fox.

Alles andere muss zum Tuner damit es passt.

Probiert habe ich auch schon einige Dämpfer und kann auch aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung sagen - nur mit einem Low Volume Dämpfer wirst Du den vollen Federweg haben...
Beim ISX6 und DT Swiss ist es zumindest so, da sie durch den Federweg rauschen und am Ende verhärten. Bei beiden Dämpfer fehlt mir locker 1cm Hub nur beim ISX6 kann man es über die High und Lowspeed Einstellung sehr gut kompensieren.
Bin mit dem ISX6 glücklich geworden.

Ach ja Börner - Du hast ja ein Swinger. Probiere ihn einfach mal aus und sag Bescheid.


----------



## LTS-Spinner (7. Dezember 2010)

Vielleicht ist die Erklärung dazu folgende (hab ich sinngemäß mal irgendwo gelesen): Um beim Dämpfer mit größerer Kammer den gleichen SAG wie bei der kleineren Kammer einzustellen muß der Druck erhöht werden. Dadurch verspielt man in dem Fall die Linearität. Warum dann High Volume? Bei Rahmen mit sehr geringen Übersetzungen kann das Sinn machen wo der Druck niedrig ist. 

Force & Sanction 50mm Hub bei 150mm Federweg haben schon 3:1 was recht hoch ist.
Zum Vergleich GT I Drive 5: 50mm zu 140mm sind dagegen 2,8:1, hier würde das eher hinhauen. 

Aber mal nen anderer Gedanke: bei den Gewichten von Manitou, Roco und FOX DHX & Co kann man doch gleich mit ner Stahlfeder experimentieren, dann wirds sicher deutlich linearer...  und nicht so ein teures Experiment!


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Dezember 2010)

Also mein Stahlfeder-Dämpfer am DHi wiegt 1.1 kg, der DHX Air in der gleichen Länge wiegt nichtmal die Hälfte. Ich finde den Unterschied schon sehr gross. Wenn Coil am Sanction, dann nur mit leichter Titanfeder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LTS-Spinner (7. Dezember 2010)

Langfristig wäre sicher Titan angesagt, zum experimentieren reicht erstmal Stahlfeder. 

Ich bin mal das Transalpes in Willingen probegefahren (http://www.transalpes.com/home.html). Vorne FOX Vanilla, hinten 4- Gelenker mit  X Fusion mit einer leichten Titanfeder. Von Ansprechverhalten eine der besten Konfigurationen die man sich vorstellen kann- da kommt kein Luftfahrwerk ran und ich hab schon sehr viele Bikes der AM Klasse dort ausprobiert. 

Ich denke mit Titanfeder ist das Gewicht fast gleich zu einem o. a. hochwertigem Luftdämpfer.

Bei EBAY kriegt man schon mal was günstiges zum Experimentieren (RS). Ich wollte das auch noch mal angehen.


----------



## alf2 (7. Dezember 2010)

mani.r schrieb:


> aber GT empfielt ein Low Volume Dämpfer und so werden auch alle Force und Sanction geliefert.


Ich hab ja keine Ahnung was GT empfiehlt. Aber laut den Spezifikationen, die sie auf der HP abdrucken haben sowohl das 09er als auch das 10er Sanction eine XV Luftkammer (und das ist ja die große, oder?).

http://www.cyclery.de/bikes/gt-bikes/downhill-freeride-dirt/gt-sanction-10-enduro-bike-2010.htm

Mein Rahmen ist von 08 und hat eine kleine Luftkammer. Er nutzt auch den letzten cm nicht. Ein Tausch auf einen RP2 mit kleiner Luftkammer brachte eine Verschlechterung, weshalb ich nun wieder den DHX fahre.

Woher hast du die GT Empfehlung?


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Dezember 2010)

Also mein 2009er Sanction hat einen DHX Air 4.0 mit kleiner Luftkammer. Das 2010er Force meiner Frau hat einen Fox RP23 ebenfalls mit kleiner Luftkammer.


----------



## mani.r (7. Dezember 2010)

Mein Sanction aus 08 hatte auch einen DHX3 mit kleiner Luftkammer. Der nutzte auch den ganzen Federweg.

Die Empfehlung stammt von cyclery.

Auf dem Foto zu dem Link ist aber auch eine Dämpfer mit kleinem Luftvolumen verbaut. 
Vielleicht passt die Beschreibung nicht dazu.

Beim XV hat die Luftkammer einen größeren Durchmesser.

Alf2 - hast du noch den DHX Dämpfer mit der kleineren Luftkammer noch? Bei weniger Druck müsste er ja den Federweg nutzen oder?
Bei einem Dämpfer mit großer Luftkammer musst Du fast die ganze Luft ablassen, damit er den ganzen Federweg nutzt aber dann ist das Ding auch unfahrbar.
Wast fährst du für einen Druck bei welchem Gewicht?
Soweit ich mich erinnere hatte ich am DHX 150 - 170 psi drinnen bei 82kg.


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Dezember 2010)

Das deckt sich mit meinen Werten, ich habe 13 Bar bei 90kg Gewicht drin, und mein Sanction nutzt den kompletten Federweg.


----------



## alf2 (7. Dezember 2010)

mani.r schrieb:


> Auf dem Foto zu dem Link ist aber auch eine Dämpfer mit kleinem Luftvolumen verbaut.
> Vielleicht passt die Beschreibung nicht dazu.



Kann schon sein, bin immer davon ausgegangen, dass nur die 08er Modelle eine kleine Luftkammer haben. Da stimmte vielleicht tatsächlich die Beschreibung auf der GT HP nicht (für 09 und 10). Und wies aussieht ist das 2011 wieder so: http://www.gtbicycles.com/bikes/mountain/all-mountain/2011-sanction-1-0-neon-yellow

Ich habe je nach Jahreszeit 82 bis 85 kg auf der Wage und fahren den Dämpfer mit 15 Bar bei Touren (120 psi im Piggyback) und 13 Bar im bikepark.

Bei 13 bar nutze ich den Federweg aus, habe aber schon gut 2cm Sag (=40%), das passt aber für den bikepark ganz gut, für Touren ist das allerdings aus meiner Sicht nichts, deshalb fahre ich da mit mehr Druck und nutze halt den Federweg nicht.

Deshalb wollte ich eine linearere Kurve und hab die Info bekommen, dass eine größere Kammer hilft. Die habe ich übrigens schon zu Hause liegen und werde sie beim nächsten Service einbauen lassen. Ich geb euch dann Bescheid was sich verändert. Wird aber wohl noch ein bisschen dauern, momentan ist eher Schifahren angesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Börner1982 (12. Dezember 2010)

Guten Abend Herschaften,

ich bin gerade beim NOKON Züge verlegen und bin soeben auf ein komischen Problem gestoßen. 

Mein ich das nur, oder ist die Schaltungs-Zugverlegungsführung einfach nur bescheiden angebracht ?! Ich bitte um eine Zug-Verlege-Anleitung (hätt ich echt nie für möglich gehalten, das ich das hier erfragen muß, aber m.M.n. macht es von den "Ösen" her keinen sinn!)

Ich meine die Verlegung für den Bremszug und den Schltzug am Unterrohr ... Sendet mir mal bitte eine Lösung oder bilder zu ... (Vo. und Seitliche Ansicht ...)

Danke


----------



## TigersClaw (12. Dezember 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Statt der Sattelklemme reicht eine einfache Klemmschelle, gibts auch von Hope.
> Die weisse Gabel passt nicht zum Rest.
> Vergiss nicht die Scheuerstellen der Züge anzukleben. Ins besondere der hintere Bremszug ist sehr ungünstig verlegt, der wird dir die Schwinge heftig zerkratzen.
> 
> ...



Ich zitiere mich mal selbst


----------



## Börner1982 (12. Dezember 2010)

Danke dir "TigersClaw" ...

aber das mit der Schwinge ist kein Ding ... ich habe eher Probl.beim vorderen Teil ... 
Wie habt ihr die Züge der Schaltung  um das Steuerrohr verlegt. Ich kenn es nur so, das man aus dem Schalthebel kommt und dann Vo. um das Steuerrohr zum Hpt.Rahmen geht .... 
Hier allerdings denke ich, das es nicht so von GT angedacht ist .... Jedenfalls sieht es laut Rahmenbefestigung so aus ...


http://www.cyclery.de/ebay/bilder/gross/GT_Sanction_10_2010_10.jpg

...hier sieht man es nicht genau, aber ich denke das GT es wirklich nicht um das Steuerrohr verlegt bevot man zum Hpt.rahmen kommt ....


----------



## TigersClaw (12. Dezember 2010)

Der Schaltzug fürs Schaltwerk wird rechts am Steuerrohr vorbeigeführt, die hintere Bremsleitung links. Der Zug für den Umwerfer kommt auch auf die rechte Seite. Den Zug für die Sattelstütze habe ich ebenfalls in die Halterung für den Umwerferzug geklemmt.


----------



## Börner1982 (12. Dezember 2010)

Jaaa ... 
das dachte ich mir schon, aber es ist nicht sinnig und einfach schlecht bedacht! Schau dir mal fast alle andere Bikehersteller an ... schon komisch! 

Naja ... ist halt so!


----------



## TigersClaw (12. Dezember 2010)

Was isn daran nicht sinnig? Es funzt an meinem Sanction seit 2 Jahren hervorragend.


----------



## Börner1982 (12. Dezember 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Was isn daran nicht sinnig? Es funzt an meinem Sanction seit 2 Jahren hervorragend.




... hier sieht man das der Abgang aus der Schaltung in einem "normalen"Radius um das STeuerrohr (vorher) geht. 
Beim GT soll dieses noch links "vom" Steuerrohr her führen und nicht wie Üblich re. neben her um dann am Hpt.Rahmen fest gemacht zu werden
 ... Optisch zu 100% nicht stimmg!!! 
... zumal der Umwerfer-Zug vorm Steuerrohr her geht, und dieses dann beim Schaldwerk-Zug nicht so sein soll ... WARUM???

Naja ... egal ...

was solls, ändern ist eh nicht drin, oder ;-)


----------

